# Aspiring I.B.E.W. apprentice. I tried to make an introduction but it won't post.



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Great, I write this here and directly afterwards my introduction finally posts. (8 1/2 hours later):blush: :cursing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

T.J. said:


> Great, I write this here and directly afterwards my introduction finally posts. (8 1/2 hours later):blush: :cursing:


:laughing:

Welcome to the forum someone must have been...:sleep1::sleep1::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

TJ send me an IM, I MAY be able to help you out.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Great, I write this here and directly afterwards my introduction finally posts. (8 1/2 hours later):blush: :cursing:


Because of trolls there is a reason the delay.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Understood. I was just being a little too anxious I suppose. 

I AM NOT trolling. I am completely serious, I am looking forward to (hopefully) being accepted. I can't think of any reason I would'nt be.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Understood. I was just being a little too anxious I suppose.
> 
> I AM NOT trolling. I am completely serious, I am looking forward to (hopefully) being accepted. I can't think of any reason I would'nt be.


I hope you do also, but if you like I can make a list of a 1001 reasons they can find why you might not make it in.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Are you a white male? Might be tough. Just kidding... kind of :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: Good luck. Do well on the test and try your hardest to get in. You will more then likely make it. Keep calling and bugging them. They will get the hint you want it.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

I already took and passed the test. I know that I did well on that. :thumbup: My interview is on the 19th of this month. I'm kinda wondering why the application would ask if I have a C.D.L. though. I mean, I do have one. Could this be a leg up? I have a few old employers and friends, one employer from a construction/lumber supply yard that are willing to write letters of recommendation also.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Reread your post sorry about that. Good that you have letters of recommendation. When you go in for the interview they might ask you things such as

Why do you want to be an Electrician?

Why should we enroll you in the program?

What do you think an Electrician does everyday?

Be happy. Try to be confident.

If they ask you what will you do if you don't get accepted. I would tell them you will keep applying over and over until they do.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I know a few companies that need drivers with CDL, but if you get with them you will be driving not learning the trade. I do think having the CDL means you have a clean driving record, which is a BIG POSITIVE.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

I do have a good driving record. I can also do crap with a vehicle (driving wise) that most people would'nt even dream of. I grew up in the mountains driving and used to want to be a rally car racer (but yes, I have a good record)...only had a 78 Crysler New Yorker to practice in though. :laughing: Dirt mountain roads without gaurdrails and a will to be a rally car racer tend to make you a good driver from 16 years on. That was in the early 90's to boot, so that car was already almost as old as I was at the time. IT WAS A BOAT. 
Do a doughnut in the snow and it would take 15 minutes to make one revolution...you and 9 people seated comfortably could sip coffee and read the front page of the paper before before you completed one. :laughing:

Ok really I DO have a good record though. I also have some Safety awards and a Highway Watch Program Certificate from driving that I thought would make a good statement to the interview panel as well. Think it could'nt hurt. I'm all about safety....unless I'm in a 78 Crysler New Yorker in snow, on a mountain, with 9 other people, acup of coffee and a newspaper.


----------

